# Autocruise SMEV 555 Grill



## colinpotter (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi,

I own a 2011 Autocruise Alto.

Has anyone tried to replace the standard SMEV 555 Grill, which we don't find very useful, with another type of oven/grill?

My preference would be a gas oven with or without grill but otherwise a 240V Mini Oven or Microwave combi.

I would appreciate any feedback from anyone else looking to or having already swapped it out.

Many thanks,

Colin.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Colin and welcome to the forum.

I've never had an oven in either motorhome (and never missed it). I guess the answer would depend on what kind of MHing you do - if you're seldom on hook-up, not much point getting an electric gizmo.

I do hear that some ovens/grills aren't great at all so hopefully someone will be able to point you to one of the better options.


----------



## colinpotter (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for your response 'jiwawa' I do a fair amount of off grid and prefer to cook outside but when weather bad or need a quick meal then I like the option to have an oven ready meal. Had an oven in my old holdsworth and do miss it.


If I am forced to go electric I will have to just use the hob in these circumstances.


Cheers


Colin.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully others will be along soon to tell you what they think of theirs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In nearly 40 years of caravaning and Motorhome I have probably used an oven less than the amount of fingers on one hand. I would swap my present oven for a cupboard if it were an easy job.
Can’t help with your question Colin, but it keeps the thread alive.

Welcome to the forum by the way 🙂


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well your either a 'cooker' or your not. Luckily I'm married to an excellent chef and our ovens were used all the time. Even stateside where food (swill) was free.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Depends on what your cooking Raymond, roast dinners, cakes or pies I can do without while I´m away.
What else would I need an oven for?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Warm the plates!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Warm the plates!
> 
> Ray.


On top of the saucepan that I am cooking whatever in.

Next excuse.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Meat and two veg every night on HOT plates.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Meat and two veg every night on HOT plates.
> 
> Ray.


Cooked on the top, a lot easier and quicker using less gas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You tell the chef Jan. I'm not sticking my neck out I just provide whats deemed necessary.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I know most of your experience was with American RVs Ray but do you have any suggestions of particular ovens for Colin?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly no Jean other than a Combi Microwave/Grill/Oven when on EHU.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad I'm not the OP.

If looking to replace your Smev oven you need to do a bit of measuring then go to the websitees which provide equipment for the self builders.

Here are a couple to try.

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/product-category/spinflo-appliances/

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

I have bought stuff from other suppliers but the old grey matter is not working today, but if you Google "spinflo duplex lpg oven and grill" you will get a few hits.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brain click on for a bit.

https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/thetford/spinflo/duplex/caravan/motorhome/oven/grill/

https://www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk/thetford-spinflo-duplex-36-litre-oven--grill-1215-p.asp

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/shop...s-cookers/spinflo-duplex-oven-grill-thetford/


----------

